# Directv D12-100 ever getting new software?



## jasondm4 (Mar 5, 2010)

Its been a long long time since my D12-100 has received any new software. Have they stopped supporting the receiver all together? I think its been over a year now.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Of course I'm just taking an educated guess, but I would suspect very little new development on the SD receiver front. In fact I wouldnt be surprised if you see a concerted effort to begin eliminating the SD MPEG2 receivers in the next 12-18 months so they can move forward with newer tech. Having to maintain all that mpeg2 bandwidth for legacy boxes has got to be a burden to future mpeg4 and beyond development.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

What is it that you're thinking they could add?


----------



## jasondm4 (Mar 5, 2010)

Well the thing that bothers me the most is ever since the new button layout wirlth the gui on hd recievers I have to remember how to use both boxes since their so different now. I think the least they could do is have the layout the same.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

jasondm4 said:


> Its been a long long time since my D12-100 has received any new software. Have they stopped supporting the receiver all together? I think its been over a year now.


Just watch www.redh.com/dtv and you'll know when the new FW is come.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

CCarncross said:


> Of course I'm just taking an educated guess, but I would suspect very little new development on the SD receiver front. In fact I wouldnt be surprised if you see a concerted effort to begin eliminating the SD MPEG2 receivers in the next 12-18 months so they can move forward with newer tech. Having to maintain all that mpeg2 bandwidth for legacy boxes has got to be a burden to future mpeg4 and beyond development.


That's not true at all. Software is still being updated for the SD receivers and DVR's. While new features aren't being added, bug fixes and improved user interfaces are still in the works.

I can't give specifics here but you might want to visit the Cutting Edge forum here on DBSTALK.COM where you may even decide to join the fun.

As far as ELIMINATING the MPEG2 receivers anytime soon, DirecTV hasn't even begun an upgrade program for the LEGACY SD receivers (Hughes, RCA, Sony, etc.) much less upgrade the DirecTV-branded SD receivers. Not only that, every day new DirecTV customers are being installed with SD-only equipment. It will be YEARS and YEARS before all the MPEG2 boxes are gone.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

ThomasM said:


> That's not true at all. Software is still being updated for the SD receivers and DVR's. While new features aren't being added, bug fixes and improved user interfaces are still in the works.
> 
> I can't give specifics here but you might want to visit the Cutting Edge forum here on DBSTALK.COM where you may even decide to join the fun.
> 
> As far as ELIMINATING the MPEG2 receivers anytime soon, DirecTV hasn't even begun an upgrade program for the LEGACY SD receivers (Hughes, RCA, Sony, etc.) much less upgrade the DirecTV-branded SD receivers. Not only that, *every day new DirecTV customers are being installed with SD-only equipment.* It will be YEARS and YEARS before all the MPEG2 boxes are gone.


Correct. The IRD manufacturers are making new standard IRD's every day.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

ThomasM said:


> I can't give specifics here but you might want to visit the Cutting Edge forum here on DBSTALK.COM where you may even decide to join the fun.
> 
> As far as ELIMINATING the MPEG2 receivers anytime soon, DirecTV hasn't even begun an upgrade program for the LEGACY SD receivers (Hughes, RCA, Sony, etc.) much less upgrade the DirecTV-branded SD receivers. Not only that, every day new DirecTV customers are being installed with SD-only equipment. It will be YEARS and YEARS before all the MPEG2 boxes are gone.


I've been a member of the CE group since the very 1st week. But I also have absolutely zero use for any SD crap anymore. I want it all gone, its a boat anchor to D*'s development. I doubt that they will update the SD GUI to match the HD GUI, if its even possible. Friggin waste of time and effort.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> I've been a member of the CE group since the very 1st week. But I also have absolutely zero use for any SD crap anymore. I want it all gone, its a boat anchor to D*'s development. I doubt that they will update the SD GUI to match the HD GUI, if its even possible. Friggin waste of time and effort.


You may want it all gone but those of us who are stuck in the SD world are happy that it's still being supported.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> That's not true at all. Software is still being updated for the SD receivers and DVR's. While new features aren't being added, bug fixes and improved user interfaces are still in the works.
> 
> I can't give specifics here but you might want to visit the Cutting Edge forum here on DBSTALK.COM where you may even decide to join the fun.
> 
> As far as ELIMINATING the MPEG2 receivers anytime soon, DirecTV hasn't even begun an upgrade program for the LEGACY SD receivers (Hughes, RCA, Sony, etc.) much less upgrade the DirecTV-branded SD receivers. Not only that, every day new DirecTV customers are being installed with SD-only equipment. It will be YEARS and YEARS before all the MPEG2 boxes are gone.


So if I understand you Dishnetwork with their HD and Mpeg4 Eastern arc locations is ahead of DirecTv in the Mpeg4 changeover?

From my understanding DirecTV HD gets Mpeg4 and a few selected SD locals.

It makes sense to me to give everyone, New subs and STB replacements Mpeg4 boxes even for SD to make the changeover easier later. Not to mention SL3 or Sl5 dishes. Little incremental cost up front for big savings later.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

TBoneit said:


> So if I understand you Dishnetwork with their HD and Mpeg4 Eastern arc locations is ahead of DirecTv in the Mpeg4 changeover?
> 
> From my understanding DirecTV HD gets Mpeg4 and a few selected SD locals.
> 
> *It makes sense to me to give everyone, New subs and STB replacements Mpeg4 boxes even for SD to make the changeover easier later. Not to mention SL3 or Sl5 dishes. Little incremental cost up front for big savings later*.


!rolling

Every day, thousands (at least) of people subsidize that cost already by upgrading to MPEG4 at their own convenience.

It's apparent that you don't have any experience dealing with publicly traded companies :lol:
*Nobody* absorbs incremental costs, eating shareholder profits, for outyear gains. The guy in charge now may have machinations of some sort of long term plan. But when it comes to the money, it's a quarter by quarter (and often month by month) business.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

In fact... you might even say that DIRECTV's recent focus on HD receiver development was an incentive to get people to upgrade on their own


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

crkeehn said:


> You may want it all gone but those of us who are stuck in the SD world are happy that it's still being supported.


I probably worded my response a little strongly. They will continue to support it, but I really don't see them spending much time or effort to rollout new features or GUI's to their dwindling SD hardware base. There's really very little if any ROI to be gained, business wise it makes no sense at all.


----------



## crkeehn (Apr 23, 2002)

CCarncross said:


> I probably worded my response a little strongly. They will continue to support it, but I really don't see them spending much time or effort to rollout new features or GUI's to their dwindling SD hardware base. There's really very little if any ROI to be gained, business wise it makes no sense at all.


I would agree with that. I wouldn't see any major changes to the units, perhaps bugfixes but certainly not the GUI revision. I can live with that. I'm pleased at how stable my R15 is and certainly am not unhappy with the feature set. Now if I could just convince my neighbor to take out a couple of trees..... :sure:


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

CCarncross said:


> I probably worded my response a little strongly. They will continue to support it, but I really don't see them spending much time or effort to rollout new features or GUI's to *their dwindling SD hardware base.* There's really very little if any ROI to be gained, business wise it makes no sense at all.


Where are you getting those numbers? Judging from one of the non-MPEG4 LiL markets that I work in, the percentage of SD gear out in the field is quite sizable. It's hardly dwindling.


----------



## Valve1138 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In fact... you might even say that DIRECTV's recent focus on HD receiver development was an incentive to get people to upgrade on their own


And not get a DirecTivo


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Just watch www.redh.com/dtv and you'll know when the new FW is come.


One thing I always thought was interesting about that site, it lists the size of the software download.

0x04D9 takes about 15.8 MB while 0x057B (The HD GUI) takes about 16.1 MB. So there was not a large size difference when the HD GUI rolled out. (For a laugh, check the size of the THR22-100 download).

I just wish I knew how much of the old HD IRD's download was GUI-related.

You have to wonder just how much memory the SD IRD's have, because their downloads do not go over 3.4 MB. The largest R15/R16 download is 4.4 MB.



Stuart Sweet said:


> In fact... you might even say that DIRECTV's recent focus on HD receiver development was an incentive to get people to upgrade on their own





Valve1138 said:


> And not get a DirecTivo


!rolling

I remember a few years back when I saw an Investors Day presentation that said all SD IRD's would be phased out. That has (obviously) not happened.

Personally, I think that the SD IRD's are going to be limited to bug fixes from here on out. Maybe a few UI changes, but not on par with what we see on the HD IRD's.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> In fact... you might even say that DIRECTV's recent focus on HD receiver development was an incentive to get people to upgrade on their own


The new "HD GUI" gives me an incentive to replace my R22 with an R15!!!


----------



## beforesixbeers (Nov 19, 2011)

ThomasM said:


> That's not true at all. Software is still being updated for the SD receivers and DVR's. While new features aren't being added, bug fixes and improved user interfaces are still in the works.
> 
> I can't give specifics here but you might want to visit the Cutting Edge forum here on DBSTALK.COM where you may even decide to join the fun.
> 
> As far as ELIMINATING the MPEG2 receivers anytime soon, DirecTV hasn't even begun an upgrade program for the LEGACY SD receivers (Hughes, RCA, Sony, etc.) much less upgrade the DirecTV-branded SD receivers. Not only that, every day new DirecTV customers are being installed with SD-only equipment. It will be YEARS and YEARS before all the MPEG2 boxes are gone.


Ok, the "legacy" swaps that do go out, are for OE receivers that don't have receiver id numbers. Normally free, and installed by customer request.


----------

